# Platte River Campground........woohoo



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Being a senior National Parks pass holder I was able to secure a 5 night stay in August for $47. Our friends are going with us so that brings my cost down to $23.50 for the 5 nights. Where else can one stay in a nice camground for under $5 a night? 

Hope the rain gods are good to us..............


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

There is no other park in Michigan that compares to the Platte.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodakhtr said:


> There is no other park in Michigan that compares to the Platte.


I cannot believe how spacious the sites are........unbelievable.

thought about Lundington SP last year............after a quick drive though I said NO WAY would I attempt living amongst that crowd.

The Platte is in my favorite part of the state to boot.


----------

